# How to configure Slingbox with Shaw Digital terminal box



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How to configure Slingbox with Shaw Digital terminal box ?


I have Motorola DCT7000 external box.

But after I selected it.


The virtual remote won't work and I can't configure T.V. guide either to work.

.
Thanks.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

*Setting up Slingbox HD Pro.*

I had re-set my password by pressing re-set button on my Slingbox HD Pro. How come now when I setup my Sling box it doesn't show video source such as antenna, cable or external box now?
It goes straight to setup what device I am connected to.
I wish to set it up as connected to antenna, How do I do that ?
Because before I did re-set I could setup via antenna, cable or external box. I am not connected to external box. I am connected straight to antenna or cable. And how do I configure it to work as direct cable connection and not from a terminal box.
Do I have to update firmware or software to get prompted this setting or what? Thanks.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

*Setting up audio sources in Slingbox*

I have Slingbox HD Pro.

Why does the audio right and left inputs in the middle of the Slingbox don't work for S-video and component ?
I have three video sources.

1. The cable t.v. I use Coaxial the video & sound is fine.

2. The satellite I use S-video and audio right and left on left hand side of the Slingbox.

3. The DVD I use composite or component, but when I plugin audio right and left inputs in middle of Slingbox, there is no sound ? Why is this ?
Does it not work ? I need to plugin on left hand side inputs to work.

I have 3 audio sources.and wish to make use of all 3 of them,

If I want sound have to unplug the audio right and left in middle of Slingbox for composite or component to put on left hand side of Slingbox

input audio right and left of the box for another device that is already in use, that for sound to work ?
So what are the audio left and right inputs in the middle for if they don't work ?

Thanks.


----------

